# 504 shoes on a jl



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

guys i have been running bsrt 504 shoes on jls when running short frt tires the shoes hit the chassis so i have been notching the chassis for clearence
has any body had luck doing it any other way the group i run with thinks it should be illeagal it is a very simple way to make shoes work right some of the guys put a curve in frt of the shoe witch is a pain to get right 
any help would be great


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

With the smooth part of some needle nose pliers reduce the step in the shoes so it's not so steep.
That will make the backside if the shoe not go up and hit the bottom of the chassis.
But be careful and just do it a little bit at a time till it's right until you get a feel for it,
and when you do that it should bring the contact part of the shoes pretty close to running flat on the rails.

It will make the pick up shoes a little longer but that shouldn't be a problem on a JL/AW chassis because the tits are long on the front of the chassis compared to an Aurora T-Jet.

__________________


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Those BSRT 504 have a long travel when you're using low fronts like .300 - .305.
What you can do to reduce the travel is on the front top of the pickup shoe, bend the top over forward back to itself.
This will reduce the travel so when you're accelerating hard out of a turn it will cut the power before the guide pin pops out.
But be careful when bending it over that you're bending it straight.

Do that and you'll win some races.

__________________


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks guys i understand limited travel and adjusting the step in the shoe
but when you unstall these shoes they hit the frt of the chassis so i have been filing the notch between guide pin and the shoe tit at the frt it allows car to have full travel 
i have a few cars that i run 280 frt tire 345 rear and have to notch
i tighten up the v at the back for better contact and bend plate a little
what i have found you have to go back up to a 330 frt tire and bend the frt of the shoe out and away from chassis and not limit the shoe to much 

now the group i run with has decided not to allow the notch 
has anybody tryed the new wiz or slot tech shoes??


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

mahorsc said:


> now the group i run with has decided not to allow the notch
> has anybody tryed the new wiz or slot tech shoes??


Any shoe made for Aurora T-Jets can bind up in the front of a JL/AW chassis cus they (JL/AW chassis) are a hair longer. 

The Slottech shoes would be a good choice as they have a more pronounced step than the 504's. If you flatten both bends of the step just a bit, you will effectively lengthen the shoe. As a bonus, the Slottech shoes have a smaller window, providing natural restriction, though you can bend the tip for more.

Can't say I blame the group for not allowing the notches, it's an unecessary chassis mod, and allowing stuff like that can open up a big ol' can of worms. You could petiton the gang to create a .300 front tire limit, .280's way low for the cars anyway.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

bending the step is also illegal if there not going to allow notch i think stock shoes only


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

mahorsc said:


> ...i think stock shoes only




So then BSRT, Slottech, and Wiz shoes are not legal anyway? Nothing wrong with stock JL/AW shoes, we run 'em all the time but we use stock front ends.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I never had any luck with aftermarket shoes on a johnny AW chassis. I tried the bsrt copper ski shoes, and just a pair of copper from model motoring. both sets seemed to slow the car down. It could be just me. I use the stock shoes all the time. I fold the top of the hangar window over, broke a lot of them doing it too, and adjust them.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

You can make those work with out cutting the chassis. Just take some duck bill pliers and hold the front all the way down at the bottom of the front hanger and slightly bend forward. Then with the pliers take hold about halfway up and slightly bend back towards the back, when complete it should look like a sight V. Then to limit the shoe you would do the same as you would for a regular thunderJet.


----------

